# normal 165/45/15 vs. Federal Formoza FD1 68v (<165/45/15)



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

So I'm getting ready to purchase some tires for my 15x7 wheels, and I'm going for stretch, nothing this forum doesn't hear thousands of times a day.
I'm looking at the Federal Formoza FD1 68v 165/45/15's, which in the picture on onlinetires.com it shows a low profile tire. Having a lot of experience with aircooleds and running multiple sets of 165/45/15s (for those who don't know, aircooleds have REALLY skinny rims) and none have been anywhere close to low pros. I compared one of my wheels I'm going to be putting on my rabbit up to a steelie mounted with a 165/45 from an old beetle of mine and they will obviously stretch, but I'm guessing will still look pretty tall (..and I'm not looking for super low pro, but no balloons either).
Anyone run these Federals? I've seen pictures on tyre-stretch and they look pretty nice and low profile, but I remain skeptical because of my familiarity with the size on old beetle and t3's.

Insight on this?


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: normal 165/45/15 vs. Federal Formoza FD1 68v (a1rabbitsauce)*

They will stretch, but they are ****ty tires.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: normal 165/45/15 vs. Federal Formoza FD1 68v (Moe Sizlack)*

165/50/15s


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

what size or these wheels?


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (saosin)*

I have the same tires on a 15x7 wheel. If you'd like to see them in person I'm in the couve...


----------



## PA FRESH (Jan 8, 2010)

audi666 said:


> 165/50/15s


What size wheel?


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

15x8


----------

